# Can't Hold A Job



## Xanderick (Feb 2, 2014)

Everyone else find that they can't hold a decent job because of SA? I just lost mine today working for a marketing firm that went around Home Depot promoting kitchen refacing. It was basically a glorified sales job with good money, but I HATED the 2 hour long team meetings in the morning with everyone in my face, then having to spend the whole day trying to talk to people. The only jobs I reall y can handle and be myself is in tv/film production and those are hard to come by, even in LA. Sad part is i have less than 2 months now to find something or im homeless...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I'm scared to go back to the railroad because of anxiety.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never had one more than six months in my whole life.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

That honestly doesn't sound like a very good job for someone with SA :s but keep your head up man, I'm sure you can find something else.


----------



## MisterS (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive also had job issues, a lot of job hopping, issues with co-workers. Finally figured out that it was all tied to my anxiety. Haven't really been able to keep a job longer than 9 months to a year. Hopefully the new meds will help me in getting better at being an adult.


----------



## Markiel (Feb 5, 2013)

jesse93 said:


> That honestly doesn't sound like a very good job for someone with SA :s but keep your head up man, I'm sure you can find something else.


I do agree with Jesse here, with sales you really must be a chatty person, I know some can façade this but I personally couldn't for that length of time. Either way i'm sorry you lost your job, best of luck to finding a new one.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

I have job issues too. My work history is more gappy than a crank addict's smile, and I was fired from my longest job (lasting 29 months). Others I've quit on the first day or week because of anxiety/social issues.

Currently unemployed and haven't had a job in a year, and my last job was two months.

You're definitely not alone.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

My longest job was 2 months, my shortest job was one day. I had one in between that lasted a week. My anxiety is so horrible, especially away from home, that I just can't keep a job. I always quit.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

my longest was eight years. shortest was maybe three weeks. same here. back in community college as a college old bum after being out of work for two years and not able to find anything except lowest wage. I gave up on my former field as I didn't even get to work in what I went to university for over a decade ago. I hope to be bookkeeper/accounting help now. Same pay as retail but hopefully less socializing required. (required to "justify" your position. I was always being harassed by people who thought I didn't "deserve" my job because I didn't fit in etc. )


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Xanderick said:


> Everyone else find that they can't hold a decent job because of SA? I just lost mine today working for a marketing firm that went around Home Depot promoting kitchen refacing. It was basically a glorified sales job with good money, but I HATED the 2 hour long team meetings in the morning with everyone in my face, then having to spend the whole day trying to talk to people. The only jobs I reall y can handle and be myself is in tv/film production and those are hard to come by, even in LA. Sad part is i have less than 2 months now to find something or im homeless...


I could not even do that. I would be worrying about it after hours, and all weekend for the "next" work day. having to meet new people and get their attention then act like "normal" , yikes.


----------

